# most vivid nightmare ive ever had....



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok, so its 1am here....i have NEVER had a nightmare this real...it instantly woke me up and now im shaking, ive cried...im scared, alone and just plain feel dead....

The dream was so descriptive to me its not funny, i saw all the clothing, even down to little intracacies as torn shorts...i was at this house i used to live at (the one where i first met my ex wife) and she brought my daughter over even tho we were too young to have my daughter...all her old friends was there (it actually now reminds me of the party that i first met her...) all of a sudden, some built cute guy rocked up and she started making out with him....in the dream i instantly started trying to kill this guy and everyone held me back, my ex looked at me and gave me this wtf u doing look....then she walked off with him down to a parkbench at the end of the street (where her and i have sat so many times in our life) they continued to hold hands and kiss and then 10 minutes later came up, got into her current car and drove off not saying a word.....

im no expert on dreams....but i can see alot of my firsts with her in that dream, but then my daughter was thrown into it aswell.....i have no freaking clue what this all means....and now im back to day one with my feelings....the feeling of loosing her again to another man....right now my daughters sleeping on the bed next to me, i look at her and just think how did i screw up so much to loose her mother....

what is scaring me the most right now, is how real this dream was....i sware i could literally feel the anger...the wind...see everything....i just dont know what to make of all this////


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

You are processing the trauma through dreams.
It sucks, but it serves a purpose.

Forced systematic desensitization.


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

At the beginning of my situation, I had nightmares every night it;s horrible, I would even text him in the middle of the night, coz I needed to be made to feel safe. It does get better *hugs*


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Once, after working a nasty fatal car crash, I dreamed I was working another one, inside a mangled car, holding traction on the driver/patient. It was raining and the car was on a steep hill with live power lines below. I felt and saw the car slide down the muddy hill, slowly into the power lines and I actually felt myelf being electrocuted. I sometimes have nightmares that involve combat or having live conversations with the murdered or killed I've encountered in war or on the job. Those aren't fun but they don't come often.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes i've had REAL dreams at the beginning as well....on top of the HELL i was living (and still am) these dreams didn't help...
ugh...


----------



## Marigold (Oct 29, 2010)

I have had a lot of very vivid dreams too since my husband left. It's very upsetting, makes you feel really rubbish when you wake.....heartbreaking....it's like having to 're-live' things even when you are asleep......

I think it's very normal to have these sorts of dreams going through such a life changing and traumatic time....your brain isn't 'switched' off when you sleep - it still 'thinks' and continues to process thoughts and feeling, just in a different way and on a different level from when you are awake.....


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

yep, same here, dreams not nightmares though, always about the W, then for a while I didn't dream (didn't get into deep sleep), the last 4 or 5 days I have started to dream again, can't remember details, but at least it is dreaming meaning I am at last starting to get deep sleep again.
Dreams are a way of processing info.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep...went through my share of weird dreams when she first moved out...just trying to get to sleep was a chore just to wake up from some abstract dream and being afraid to go back to sleep again...

mine were more Picasso-esk like...just weird, abstract...more like this can't be happening to me...which was how I felt in real life...


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

DjF said:


> Yep...went through my share of weird dreams when she first moved out...just trying to get to sleep was a chore just to wake up from some abstract dream and being afraid to go back to sleep again...
> 
> mine were more Picasso-esk like...just weird, abstract...more like this can't be happening to me...which was how I felt in real life...


Weeks before my ex-husband asked for a divorce I kept having these weird dreams about being at my parents house with our kids and everyone kept asking "Where's E. (ex-husband) ???".....it was so weird because I didn't have any idea why he wasn't with us....

Kinda like a look into the future ?!?!?

Just recently I dreamed the same dream again in a long time.....this time he was there :smthumbup: .....he left but only to go to the bakery....

Shortly there after in real life he blew up on me over interrupting a phone call with his brother (accidentally)..... 

It was only a dream.....unfortunately


----------

